# Grandma Lucy's PUREFORMANCE Or Other Dehydrated Dog Foods



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

We are soon going to start this food and I was wondering if there are any people who feed it on this forum. And how much you feed? I have one 70 pound Boxer and I'm a little confused on how 2 cups a day will suit him. He eats 4 cups a day on Blue Buffalo and is a little slim. He eats as much as a 110-120 pound dog should on BB.

By the way, we are using this as a liason between "dry" and raw. I know after awhile everone will be comfortable enough to start feeding all raw and I am so looking forward to that, but for now we are settling with this, so please I'm only looking for experiences with this food. Don't worry I'm eventually going PMR!

And a review. Any opinions on this review? Seems pretty fair to me!

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-fo...-pureformance/

And other ideas for dehydrated too? Remember how much he eats please.

Thanks,
boxerlover876
SaharaNight Boxers


----------



## Kérstan (Dec 18, 2011)

Blue Buffalo Wilderness is an excellent food.
[ Just about every food has seemed to be "recalled" these days... ]

Also, these foods are good as well:

-GO!
[http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/go/]

-Orijen
[http://orijen.ca/products]

-EVO
[http://www.evopet.com/products]

I also hear that Solid Gold, Timber wolf Organics, and Taste of the Wild are really good foods too.
[ As far as kibbles go ]

But, I also agree that going raw is best! 

I don't know much about dehydrated dog foods, so, I'm going to assume that *DogsWithBeards* knows what they're talking about.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

DogsWithBeards said:


> I actually have used dehydrated foods as a creep food for puppies. They were nursing at the time as well. For an adult dog, I wouldn't be comfortable because they are largely untested and very very very expensive. To feed a large dog you will spend a ton of money compared to what a proven high quality dry costs. You will easily spend over $100 a month on food. People's experiences with these foods are pretty negative.
> 
> I particularly don't like Honest Kitchen. The people that run it don't have any professional experience with dogs and one was a car designer. The nutritionist is a pet sitter. Stay away. Good marketing and who knows about the food.
> 
> You can also do much better than BB. Used to be good but now its about the money, and recalls.


I'm definitely not going the HK way because their products have an alfalfa base which of course no dog needs or can digest.

And as much as I would like to agree about the untested, they have been in operation since 1999 and have manufactured dog food since 2009 (at leastest) and their products are based off homecooking recipes, so if you look at it like freeze dried homecooked dog food, you really can't say it's untested. Plus, I have found many reviews on the product (good and bad) so I can't say people don't use it and have success with it.

And from reaading some of your posts I can see we are on the opposite ends of the dog food world. If I'm reading correctly you believe dogs can digest corns and grains and the like. I don't believe that at all, so we are kind of mismatched during this discussion too. I do value your advice though, and will take it into consideration.


----------



## Kérstan (Dec 18, 2011)

boxerlover876 said:


> I'm definitely not going the HK way because their products have an alfalfa base which of course no dog needs or can digest.
> 
> And as much as I would like to agree about the untested, they have been in operation since 1999 and have manufactured dog food since 2009 (at leastest) and their products are based off homecooking recipes, so if you look at it like freeze dried homecooked dog food, you really can't say it's untested. Plus, I have found many reviews on the product (good and bad) so I can't say people don't use it and have success with it.
> 
> And from reaading some of your posts I can see we are on the opposite ends of the dog food world. If I'm reading correctly you believe dogs can digest corns and grains and the like. I don't believe that at all, so we are kind of mismatched during this discussion too. I do value your advice though, and will take it into consideration.


I agree. I personally believe that dogs really cannot digest corn or grains, but I also value other advice for future references.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Kérstan said:


> I agree. I personally believe that dogs really cannot digest corn or grains, but I also value other advice for future references.


An if I read correctly she is against raw, so it is also a very possibly biased reply also.


----------



## Kérstan (Dec 18, 2011)

boxerlover876 said:


> An if I read correctly she is against raw, so it is also a very possibly biased reply also.


Hm. Wouldn't surprise me.

I am actually currently "arguing" with her on another thread about the issue [ as I'm sure you know, lol ].

I agree, once again.


----------



## Kérstan (Dec 18, 2011)

DogsWithBeards said:


> I am not against raw. I have at least 100lbs of green tripe in the kennel freezer. What I am against is stupid internet science. The dry foods available today are more than sufficient for 99% of the dogs out there. There is no reason for anyone to be pressured into buying Orijen, The Honest Kitchen or any other fad diet because the manufacture say your dog is a wolf and must eat that way. Wolves would be lucky to get Pro Plan twice a day. They would be much healthier to have a consistent diet rather than what they have to deal with. People should not romance that wolves have an easy life because they don't. This time of year they go for days or weeks without eating.


And that's the POINT.

"Living in the wild is a tough job. 
Wild wolves face the brunt of nature and must deal with the bitter elements every single day—heat, cold, rain, storms, blizzards, ice storms, etc. 
They also must deal with the high energetic costs associated with bringing down huge herbivores like elk, deer, and moose. 
They also encounter intraspecific competition for food among other wolves in addition to interspecific competition with bears, cougars, and humans. 
They face predation, habitat loss, and prey loss by humans as well as a decreasing environmental quality in habitat and food. 
They also must deal with parasites (every wild animal has them and usually coexists quite peacefully with them), with foreign toxic pollutants, with wolf-wolf altercations, with wolf-prey altercations, with wolf-other carnivore or scavenger altercations, and with increasing encroachment and habitat destruction by humans. They face a sporadic prey supply and starvation routinely and may go several weeks without food. 
In spite of all this they can still thrive well enough to expend precious energy in reproductive forays, producing litters of healthy pups and creating an increased demand for food. 
These are the reasons a wolf's lifespan in the wild is shorter, NOT because of its diet. 
It is precisely their diet and genetic hardiness that keeps them alive, even in the face of disease. 
It is not that their food is somehow lacking and incapable of sustaining them, but that they cannot always get enough of that food to meet all their metabolic requirements. 
It is that very food that fills, heals, and sustains them. 
Hopefully you can now see how ludicrous it is to assume diet is the reason for a decreased lifespan in the wild."

"When we look at our domesticated wolf companions—our dogs—this lifespan issue becomes a moot point. 
Our dogs do not live in the wild and therefore do not face most of the energetically costly factors wolves face. 
Our dogs live comfortably in our homes where they should always receive enough food and care, and where the raw food they need can be obtained from parasite-free sources. 
Just look at the example set by Jerry, the 27-year-old raw-fed Australian cattle dog-bull terrier mix of the Australian Outback (Outback Mongrel Could Be Oldest Dog. USA Today. 7-13-2004.). "

High quality kibbles are MUCH better than "cheap Pro-Plan, Alpo, etc".

That's because manufactures are finally "seeing the truth" and how dogs are CARNIVORES, not OMNIVORES. 

Personally, it makes me VERY happy to see them taking a BETTER direction in the pet food industry.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw that and of course me being who I am had to jump in.

And if something is closer to raw and not even as close to processed as kibble, how can I say that is a rip off?


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Have you even tried this food? I think calling it a rip off without actually feeding the food is a bit inappropriate. It's one thing to say you don't like the food, you don't think your dogs will do well on it, or that you tried it and it didn't work. Different foods work for different dogs. No one should be made to feel "ripped off" or feel bad because they spend a certain amount of money on their pet. 

You remind me of a poster that posted here recently and said nearly EVERY food is "garbage" when most of the foods someone was asking about were high quality foods that are fed by a ton of people with great results. They only had 2 or 3 brands they said were good foods, and none of which worked well for my dogs or they had ingredients I don't feel comfortable feeding.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

He is no companion animal. He shows in Conformation and we'll hopefully be starting Drafting soon. If he was a pet I could see where you're coming from, but as he is in dog shows almost every other weekend over the summer and he's almost two (start of stud season), he needs to be in top shape all the time. Breeders are always looking at him. I'm guessing you're a breeder also, so you know what I'm talking about. 

And we are going to add chunks of meat to his food also, so the protein ratio will be way higher. And with the meat we add too that will help boost the fat content too. And for as much posting you do I'd love to know where you get all your ideas on canine nutrition from?


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

I personally like the look of this food and will try it when it becomes available in my area. 

My dogs did very well on Nutrisca which is also meat/chickpea, the only thing that prevented me from continuing to feed it was moving to a location where it wasn't convenient to buy. 

Being mutts, my dogs aren't conformation dogs however they are very active in dog sports and Charlotte herds. I think it would be appropriate for them and so does our trainer.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Lindbert, you were right. Thanks for the heads-up.

Everyone else, carry on and pretend I wasn't here.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

RonE said:


> Lindbert, you were right. Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> Everyone else, carry on and pretend I wasn't here.


No problem, bullying is one thing I have absolutely no tolerance for.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Lindbert said:


> I personally like the look of this food and will try it when it becomes available in my area.
> 
> My dogs did very well on Nutrisca which is also meat/chickpea, the only thing that prevented me from continuing to feed it was moving to a location where it wasn't convenient to buy.
> 
> Being mutts, my dogs aren't conformation dogs however they are very active in dog sports and Charlotte herds. I think it would be appropriate for them and so does our trainer.


It seems good to me too. My handler feeds frozen raw and her dogs look great. We would but fo rhow much he would eat, way too expensive.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

My dogs eat Taste of the Wild along with Stella and Chewy's freeze dried raw patties crumbled on top. They are in great condition, healthy, and thriving. 


When I just fed the patties, they had very "chalky" and dry poop that had a hard time coming out (ew, sorry for the description but it's what happened!) even when I reconstituted them. With the added kibble, everything's good!


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Do they have any problems being on rawish and kibble?


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

None at all. If anything, their poop is more consistent and I definitely see an improvement in their coats. I do moisten it before crumbling it on top to make sure they're getting enough moisture and to keep it from making them extra thirsty. I think the meat/vegetable content is comparable to most high quality kibble.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Interesting, I'll have to see how he is on just the Gl's or if I should add kibble too. Although his stomach is pretty delicate so he'll probably not be able to tolerate it all.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Grandma Lucy's is not available in my area but I have heard good things about it. I feed The Honest Kitchen which is dehydrated. They have grain free formulas with chicken, turkey, beef and fish. They have grain inclusive formulas in chicken and turkey and a grain free that had no protein, you add your protein of choice.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

I've considered it, but i don't like how much green stuff is in it.


----------

